# 442 industrial electrician exam questions



## kartik_mehta (Sep 28, 2020)

Nishil said:


> Hi guys.
> I'm preparing myself to take the exam in BC for 442A Industrial Electrician (I'm a challenger). I have bought a book and a course as it follows: 442A Industrial Electrician Pré-exam Book (sold by Orderline); The Full-Membership of 442A course (sold by electricalexam.ca). Do you have any other tips of materials to study to take this exam? Thank you in advance
> 
> I also have a cepe 2018 app but it is crash sometimes without complete the exam ? And some of the answers are different from the codebook CEC code book 2018 edition from CSA.
> ...


hi 
I want to buy 442A exam prep full course 
The Full-Membership of 442A course (sold by electricalexam.ca).
If you want to sell me i will purchase from you.


----------



## kartik_mehta (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi there
I want industrial electrician 442A material test any thing you guys have i will buy please text me.


----------

